# customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!



## Michael_Klemm (16 Januar 2010)

Hallo


Mir wird seit einigen Monaten 2mal am ende des Monats 24,90€ vom Konto abgebucht.
Auf meinen Kontoauszug steht als Verwendungszweck „Qlay.de/1234567“. Qlay führt lediglich elektronische Lastschriften im Auftrag des jeweiligen Internet-Händlers auf. Auf meiner Qlay Seite steht das die Beträge von der Firma „customersupport.de“ im Auftrag für die Seite „Club19.de“ abgebucht wird.
Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere habe ich mich wirklich mal auf „Club19.de“ registriert und habe mir für 3.99€ einen „zweitätigen probekauf“ geleistet. Leider habe ich damals die AGBs die wirklich schwer zu finden waren, übersehen und habe gestern Herausgefunden das ich damit in einen „Vertrag“ bzw. „Flatrate“ gerutscht bin die 24,90€ im Monat kostet. Warum die diesen Betrag zweimal hintereinander abbuchen kann ich mir nur so erklären: Ich habe mich damals zwei mal (mit der selben Mailadresse) angemeldet weil die erste Anmeldung nicht klappte…

Auf der Seite von Club19 steht das ich für eine Kündigung eine E-Mail an „customersupport.de“ schicken soll mit meinen Kontodaten, Anmeldedaten und irgendein „Membershipkey“, diese Daten (bis auf meine Kontodaten natürlich) habe ich nicht mehr und auf meine Kündigungsmail ohne Anmelddaten kommt nichts zurück.

Was kann ich machen um diesen komischen Vertrag zu kündigen?

Ne 

 Rückbuchung wäre natürlich nützlich aber ich kann doch nicht jeden Monat zu Bank latschen um da ne 

 Rückbuchung durchzuführen. Außerdem kostet das auch Gebühren.

Bitte Helft mir ich habe keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.

Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*

Unberechtigt abgebuchte Beträge kann man rückbuchen lassen. Das kostet das abbuchende Unternehmen jedesmal Rückbelastungsgebühr, 3-15 Euro, je nach Bank. Daher werden die das nicht allzu oft versuchen.

Bei solchen rosaroten Fleischfallen sieht es so aus, dass ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag nur dann zustandekommt, wenn auf die automatische Verlängerung eines "Testabos" zum kostenpflichtigen Dauer-Abo nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der Angebots-Webseite sofort erkennbar hingewiesen wird. Bei der Kostenpflicht handelt es sich um eine sogenannte "Hauptleistungspflicht" eines Vertrags. Über Hauptleistungspflichten ist nicht nur in den AGB, sondern auch auf der angebotsgestaltenden Webseite transparent aufzuklären. Ansonsten werden entsprechende Kostenklauseln in den AGB nicht Vertragsbestandteil ("überraschende Klauseln" gem. § 305c BGB).

Betreiber des "Angebots" ist die österreichische "Maxolution Online Service GmbH" (Hauptstraße 47, A-3744 Stockern). Hinlänglich bekannt für solche Fleischfallen.

Jedweden Schriftwechsel mit dem "Unternehmen" führt man ausschließlich in beweisbarer Form, d.h. per Brief, Einschreiben mit Rückschein.

Ist man der Überzeugung, dass kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen ist, dann schreibt man das genauso, möglichst kurz, und erklärt hilfsweise den Widerruf.

Trotzdem sind Inkassoschreiben zu erwarten. Wenn man aber mit einem Widerspruch bereits einmal reagiert hatte, sind weitere Antworten überflüssig.
Vereinzelt (aber nicht immer) gibt es von Maxolution auch Mahnbescheide.
Was man dann beachten muss:
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn aber auf der Angebotswebseite nicht in sofort erkennbarer Form auf die automatische Abo-Verlängerung hingewiesen wurde, braucht man vor einem Prozess keine Angst zu haben. Bisher gibt es hierzu auch bezüglich Maxolution nur ein einziges unbestätigtes Gerücht, keinesfalls gehen die systematisch vor Gericht. In aller Regel dürfte die Sache nach einigen Mahnschreiben von selbst einschlafen.


----------



## Michael_Klemm (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*

Ich danke dir!


Und was ist wenn die trotzdem immer weiter abbuchen?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*

Ungenehmigte  Lastschriften lassen sich bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag zurückbuchen ( kostenfrei ) 
aber jedesmal mit Gebühren ( ca 5-10€ )  für den Abbucher verbunden. Allzuoft machen die das nicht...


----------



## Michael_Klemm (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*

Sagt mal kann ich den Absender der Buchungen auch komplett sperren lassen?

Würde das auch Telefonisch gehen?


----------



## peter999 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*



Michael_Klemm schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann ich den Absender der Buchungen auch komplett sperren lassen?
> 
> Würde das auch Telefonisch gehen?




Ruf doch mal bei Deiner Bank an. Da wird Dir gehilft.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*



Michael_Klemm schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann ich den Absender der Buchungen auch komplett sperren lassen?
> 
> Würde das auch Telefonisch gehen?


Blick in die Karten  des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn man Abbuchungen seitens eines bestimmten Kontos selektiv sperren will, kostet das Gebühren. Ansonsten kann man nur alle Lastschriften blockieren, aber das dürfte nicht gewünscht sein.
> 
> Telefonisch rückholen ist so eine Sache, ob das geht, hängt davon ab, wie gut Du mit den Bankmitarbeitern bekannt bist. Manche Banken vereinbaren für solche Fälle ein spezielles Codewort, was dann am Telefon durchgesagt werden kann.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*

Bei manchen Banken (z.B. bei der Ing-Diba) kann man den ganzen abgebuchten Mist sogar vollkommen problemlos online zurückgeben. Mausklick - und fertig!


----------



## MichasAntwort (20 Januar 2010)

*AW: customersupport.de Bucht Wöchentlich und ungewollt 24,90€ ab-Hilfe!*

Genau so ist das. Bei der Sparkasse ist das ebenso. Und das ganz Kostenlos jedenfalls für den zurückbuchenden. 

LG Micha


----------

